# Can Gloss Wipe on Poly be put over Satin Wipe on poly?



## EDubs (Sep 20, 2010)

I am refinishing our kitchen table top.

After stripping and sanding, I used Minwax's oil based wipe on *SATIN* poly to finish the table.

I have just finished the third coat

My wife just informed me that she would like a *GLOSS* finish.

So my questions:

Can I use Minwax's Gloss wipe on poly over Satin wipe on poly? (My gut tells me yes)

There are three coat of that Satin finish on the table now, I was planning on putting 2 coats of the gloss finish over it for a total of 5 layers. Is there such a thing as too much poly?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

It will go over, but it will not be glossy.
THe Satin poly has a "flattener" often mica that is used to set the sheen.

So it will be a bit glossier than you have now, but if you want a gloss finish….sorry

The way I learned was that you apply gloss, then if you want a satin or semigloss, the final coat is of that finish, so the color and protection are built up and then at the end you select the sheen.


----------



## EDubs (Sep 20, 2010)

That's is too bad.

Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with Dave. I always make the first coats gloss; then if I want satin or semi-gloss, the last coat or two is the desired sheen. Also, if you use multiple coats of satin or semi-gloss, the flatteners in the finish will begin to make the wood grain appear somewhat murky.

Basically, you have a couple of options: 1) Add a couple of coats of gloss - it will not be appreciably more glossy than what you now have; 2) Strip it down to bare wood again and start over, using gloss.

I know what my decision would be - (behind door #1….....)

Jim


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Meaning no disrespect to Dave, but I have to disagree. I had the same issue with Armaseal wipe on. I ended up with a satin finish that simply was not glossy enough. I wet sanded the satin lightly with 400 and applied the gloss wipe on. I ended up with a substantially glossier surface.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I like and use satin wipe on Minwax but for smaller projects, I use a foam brush to get a nice coat but don't wipe it off. Sometimes a run or drip will ruin a coat and I'll use a utility razor blade to cut off the drip then sand w/ 320 to get back to where I was on the previous coat. I found out a long time ago that if you use gloss from the first coat and many more sanded between coats that you can always rub out the final coat with rubbing compound for a better than satin look. Starting with gloss also gives more depth than multiple coats of satin. (cloudy)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to disagree with the majority here.

I know I read the technical explanation in one of the major woodworking mags, but the gist was that the the gloss level is determined by the final coats. It doesn't matter how many coats of satin you wipe on, if you want gloss, all you have to do is make your final coat or two is gloss. I know it has to do with how the finish reflects light…. not whether it is clear or cloudy.

I can back this up from my own experience. If I am going for a gloss finish but I happen to have more satin in the shop, I will build the finish with satin, then do the final two coats with gloss. Using Minwax wipe-on poly, the result is indistinguishable from using gloss for all the coats.


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree with Charlie. Doesn't matter what you start with. Final coats determine the gloss.


----------



## EDubs (Sep 20, 2010)

I decided that I am going to take my chances putting the Gloss finish over the Satin finish. When its complete I will let you know how it turned out.

I am really impressed with this web site. I just joined yesterday posed a question before bed and had 6 response this morning. Thanks everybody.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

I vote with Charlie and BigG; you'll get a gloss finish if your top coat is gloss. According to Michael DRESDNER THE FLATTENING AGENTS only reflect at the surface. Once you cover with gloss, they're no longer at the surface. Worry not. Your wife will love it-and you.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, go ahead and put the gloss on top, and it'll be glossy.


----------



## elmcmaho (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on this. I just put gloss over satin and it looks great. So glad I found this site, otherwise I would have resanded and started over.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-MFNn125Cm9U/UlWmScfe6MI/AAAAAAAADYU/KaZUH4H_a5w/w668-h501-no/20131009_145327.jpg


----------



## Newbyest (Jul 26, 2015)

I have been searching for hours to find out the opposite answer to my question of whether I can tone down a too-high gloss on my counter tops by applying Satin on top of High Gloss. I did the faux granite look using a primer, acrylic paints and then 5 coats of wipe on poly-High Gloss. I thought the more layers, the more resistant to damage. But by the 4th or 5th coat they looked like they were encased in shiny plastic and not like the 'real thing'. So is the answer the same? Apply a coat or two of Satin to bring down the shine a few watts? Thanks for all your comments and discussion above and hopefully you'll have specific help for me.


----------



## Newbyest (Jul 26, 2015)

p.s. And why did one of you 'wet sand' a surface as opposed to dry sanding it? I am truly a newby as you can see.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, you can. The final look is largely determined by the top coat.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> I have been searching for hours to find out the opposite answer to my question of whether I can tone down a too-high gloss on my counter tops by applying Satin on top of High Gloss. I did the faux granite look using a primer, acrylic paints and then 5 coats of wipe on poly-High Gloss. I thought the more layers, the more resistant to damage. But by the 4th or 5th coat they looked like they were encased in shiny plastic and not like the real thing . So is the answer the same? Apply a coat or two of Satin to bring down the shine a few watts? Thanks for all your comments and discussion above and hopefully you ll have specific help for me.
> 
> - Newbyest


Another option for a too-high gloss is to degloss with steel wool. Work from 0000 to 0 in order to select your gloss preference on a trial piece. Of course, over time the gloss may reappear due to the type of cleaning that is used.


----------

